# Anyone have an electric net fence from Permier 1 for piglets?



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

I am considering purchising an electric net fence from Premier 1, 
the Pig QuikFence 6/30/12, 100 ft. for piglet containment. My other hogs 
are in electric wire paddocks but the little guys always find a way out
and roam the farm. What is your opinion of this fence if you use it or 
have used it? Thanks.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I have used Electronet with pigs, and had good success. The only problem was that they were pretty good at turning up the soil and burying the lowest energized strand. As long as you regularly correct that, it works well.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

I've not used this fence yet but for pig babies, I have used the poultry netting, but have had better success with the 24" garden netting. Once they get large enough, then I switch to sheep netting, of which I have many rolls of, since I raise sheep. I would be interested in hearing feedback on the pig netting, which doesn't have the lower black strand of twine which the pigs can dig under. When I had the pigs on pasture, the sheep netting worked fine, but now that I have the pigs in the woodlot, the ground is softer and they root under it more often and escape.


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

Faith Farm said:


> I am considering purchising an electric net fence from Premier 1,
> the Pig QuikFence 6/30/12, 100 ft. for piglet containment. My other hogs
> are in electric wire paddocks but the little guys always find a way out
> and roam the farm. What is your opinion of this fence if you use it or
> have used it? Thanks.


I use this exact fence all over. It works on my boar, sows, and piglets just fine. I only have had an escape or two when moving piglets into tall grass without defined boundarys. Even then its rare. 
























I found that 3 sections of 100' netting is about the best. It provides them 2-3 weeks worth of pasture to utilize prior to moving them.

this is 3 weeks in wet clay soil a sow and her litter.








Then I till it and reseed it. This picture has pastures in different stages of growth and utilization.









I would recommend buying an extra paddock of fence if you went beyond just holding piglets.

www.heritagehomesteading.wordpress.com
www.littlehouseinthewoods.com


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We've used electronetting extensively with pigs and with good results. Clipping the bottom couple of leads helps. Keeping the fences tight helps. See:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/2008/06/poultry-netting-for-pigs.html


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

highlands said:


> We've used electronetting extensively with pigs and with good results. Clipping the bottom couple of leads helps. Keeping the fences tight helps. See:
> 
> http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/2008/06/poultry-netting-for-pigs.html


For piglet confinement though I would leave them unless they are big enough to root up the ground. Even then all it takes is to grab the vertical poly piece and give it a good shake while the waters being filled.


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

Kranac, Thanks for the photo's. Do you till, reseed each grazed paddock & repair the
ruts after each rotation? I 've found the field gets pretty beat up if you want a hay field
after the hogs have rotated out. I run my beef cows then my broilers as grass returns 
but for hay it can get bumpy for the equipment.

Walter, I found the piglets the worst enemy of poultry netting when it grounds out. The 
piglets would run head into the net and rip it up trying to get out especially when my 
dogs find them inside the poultry enclouser. Clipping the bottom two lines is an excellant idea.

I believe I will order the Pig Quick fence for increased rotation. With 7 lengths of 100 ft
and several paddocks to rotate through, I hope to cut way down on hog feed as a result 
especially with grain prices going up. I can add several more paddocks throughout the 
farm with additional sections if this works out. I'll put my boar's up in the woods away 
from the ladies. They are more determined to get to him when in heat than he is to them.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I just bought some Premier1 electronet and I can't seem to get a charge to it. I've got a small charger, this one; http://www.fishock.com/store/electric-fence-charger/ss-440 and I've been pretty happy with it and moved it around the place for different small jobs.

But I can't seem to get a charge to the electronet. The charger is grounded well, shocked me very hard when I accidentally touched the little post, but there seems to be no charge getting to the net at all. I'm sure it's not grounding out - I think I must be hooking it up wrong? Any tips? I know it's not a big charger but you'd think it could charge ONE roll.


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you attaching it to the clip? Do you have the fence connected together and the energizer then clipped on top of or around the connection?

Link to clip I am talking about.

http://www.premier1supplies.com/c/f...list&offset=30&limit=30&status_id=A&cat_id=53

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=40529&cat_id=53


Faith Farm,

Yes I till and re-seed. Its more than just that. My pasture was rough and rocky so I rock pick and work the high spots into the low spots every time. So slowly after rotations the pigs fertilize, de-grub, loosen up rocks and areate the soil, I move earth and re-seed and harrow. little by little breathing life back into the land..


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a short lead wire going from the little post on the charger to the clip. I've tried each individual clip and connecting the clips together.
I would have to modify the clip to get it directly onto the post. The lead wire I'm using is the same electric wire I had strung inside the goat pen and it shocked them just fine.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Raising large farm hogs and small Asian Heirloom Hogs -- each at different times -- I have not yet needed electric. The pigs roam free on the acreage, along with the other livestock, within the perimeter fence.


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

Rogo, what makes up your perimeter fence, how large r the paddocks or is it one large field? Do u rotate?

Otter, Did you contact Premier 1 about the problem? Smoetimes new stuff can have a fault. 
Does the charger have enough joules to charge the length of netting you have ?
Solar produces less than plug in and netting is not the same as a 5 mile high tinsel wire fence.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

FF, I did contact them and they said my charger isn't strong enough and I should test the fence with a different one. I don't have another though and haven't borrowed one yet.

I couldn't find info on the joules for the charger, all the manufacturer info is on this link; http://www.fishock.com/store/electric-fence-charger/ss-440
I don't expect it to charge 5 miles, but one roll of 5 strand is all of 820 feet of wire and if that's asking too much of it then I want my money back, you know?

DH broke my tester (did you know they can explode???) and I need a new one, but you can hook the net up and grab a hold of it and maybe sometimes get the mildest tingle if you grab the top wire nearest the charger. But don't dare touch the little lead wire or you'll yelp and shake your arm and stomp and curse a little. I think if it was grounding out, it would ground out all of it up to the lead wire. Either I'm not doing something right or the fence isn't taking the charge


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Rogo, what makes up your perimeter fence, how large r the paddocks or is it one large field? Do u rotate? ===


Where I'm presently living, the perimeter fence is chainlink. All my livestock roam free on acreage, which is presently 2 acres. No pasture here in the desert. No rotating.

Feed is always available for all the stock, probably why they're content to stay home!


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice web site Kent. Enjoyed the photos. 
What is the best grass to use for pig pasture ?
I have planted 5 ac. rye and plan on planting 5 ac. of other grasses. Just don't know 
what grass would be best for fall planting. Also planting 5 ac. winter wheat.
Any info. grasses is appreciated.


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

I am updating the use of the pig electric net we purchased from Premier 1 a 
few weeks ago. We placed 22 piglets in a 100 x 100 ft square net pen 2 
weeks ago with great results. The only piglet to escape was when we set it 
up before height adjustment. The little guy poked his nose under the highest 
spot of the lower line and ran forward as it was shocked. A great yell but the 
pig went through, Not a single escape since. A piglet did get stuck in the net 
itself from the outside trying to get in as my dogs chased it in from the field. 
The net held up as the pig was trapped in the 4 x 6 net with charger powering
away. I shut it off but he was already through never to repeat the attempt. 
We are very satisfied with the set up so far. The plan is to add an addtional 
15 piglets then rotate all the piglets around the 3 acre field, till & reseed the
old pen. We will purchase additional nets to rotate the growers on other parts
of the farm.

Check out our blog for photo's and the info.
http://faithfarmfoods.blogspot.com/


----------

